# Battery Vent Covered All This Time



## puterdummy59 (Aug 22, 2006)

That subject line may raise eyebrows as to "what's this guy talkin' about!?"

Well, the deal is, we got one of these new-fangled Hybrid cars a year or so ago. It's the Honda version. Anyway, when you buy a new car, where we bought, they try to get you to take every option they can poke at you. Well, they offered this fancy trunk liner. I thought nothing of it, and decided to get the thing.

Well, I have a feeling the performance of the car has been sacrificed just a tiny bit anyway, especially in the hot weather we've been having. Turns out, there is an air vent on the right side of the trunk near the lid, that is supposed to either vent or let in air to cool the IMA (Integrated Motor Assist) battery!

Some time back, I hunted for the thing, and didn't see it, reason being, it was completely and totally covered up by this trunk liner. Well, today, I took a closer look at the thing, and discovered all I had to do was just lift the thing off the vent. So, now I feel better that the IMA battery will now breathe as freely as the manufacturer intended. 

Why those turkeys at the Honda dealership didn't know they were covering this important air vent up with that thing, is beyond me. I'm glad they didn't have some gold plated tail pipe covers to want to stick on ends of the pipes! That really would pose some problems! 

Moral to my little story: Not all options are good for th' crazy car.  DOH!


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Is it possible to cut a hole for the vent in the liner?


----------



## MickeyFouse (Feb 7, 2009)

A clean battery is a healthy battery. Many car owners are aware that it is important to keep the terminals of their car batteries clean, but not as many know that it is important to keep the entire case clean. Enough buildup of dirt and rust on the case will form a layer of grime, essentially connecting the two terminals. This layer conducts electricity, which gradually drains life out of the battery.
_____________________________
*SPAM REMOVED*


----------

